# Success



## Boseley (Aug 16, 2008)

Forty eight and a half years ago I was at N.S.T.S at Gravesend Kent, 
1960, since then I have never come into contact with a single person 
from those days. Today thanks to this site I am in contact with John 
Frazer, we were in the same class, this is confirmed by the class 
photo.

Incredible................ effing Incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bob Sendall


----------



## kevin morgan (Mar 22, 2008)

good one 8 - )


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

The only other one I met was Terry Leahy from Hull many years ago in Aberdeen aboard a Wilson boat


----------



## Boseley (Aug 16, 2008)

Is Terry on the photo ?

Bob Sendall


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

Boseley said:


> Is Terry on the photo ?
> 
> Bob Sendall


Hi Bob.
In the photo Nat Sea T.S.60 I can place the following:
Back Row.3rd,left.-Harrison. Far right-Me.
Middle Row.Middle-Flynn(crew cut).3rd from Right-Evans.
Front row. Scots boy from Dunkeld?. 2nd.from Right-Terry Leahy.


----------



## Boseley (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello John,

Also Far left middle row, me, then Jones fourth from left Scots Guy whom I shared a cell with.

You have a good memory!!

Bob Sendall


----------

